# Training Tip From Tippykayak



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

Just wanted to highlight a training tip I picked up from Tippy. I think it's a great tool, and although it's been mentioned a couple times in passing, I also think it deserves to be highlighted. 

Maxwell is a truly eager-to-please pup, a very intelligent and relatively easy to train. I couldn't be happier with his personality. 

But he's also a 4 month old pup, and can be over-exuberant at times--usually when he hasn't seen one of us in awhile, or when food is involved.

But I've found that if I completely ignore him, folding my arms, even so far as to turn my back on him when he starts jumping up, or gets too excited, he will settle. He has quickly learned that when I do this, he needs to settle down, or I will continue to ignore him. 

As I understand it from Brian, this removes the reward of attention from the equation, even if it's negative attention. 

And we're so very lucky that attention from us is what Goldens seem to crave more than anything, because it can be a very effective tool when used correctly.

These days Maxwell has learned this lesson so well that he automatically sits when I fold my arms.

So Brian--thank you for this invaluable tool. It's made a huge difference in my training with Maxwell. :wave:


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

It's a great technique and has been around a long time. It works great on Wyatt. However it didn't do nothing but make my first golden jump more.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

The hard part is teaching others to react the same way.  

I alway felt rude telling strangers to turn around and stop petting my puppy. 

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Yep, we do this. Either when she brings a toys when she wants to play and we don't, or when she is to rambunctious, using teeth etc....it works very very well....and as someone said the real trick is getting others to do this as well

My parents are coming on Friday and I told them they weren't allowed to look at Sage when they came in, no speaking to her...no attention at all until she sits. Which she will automatically do as a default because she knows that we won't greet her when we come home until she sits...they are incredibly smart and something doesn't work they will move on to what does...


----------



## Wafer1141 (Mar 12, 2013)

Im having the same issue others have mentioned. Ryder is BAD about jumping on strangers. He has learned with us and never jumps on us but what can we do about people when we are out and about. We take him somewhere almost everyday and Im constantly yanking him off of people.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Wafer1141....we just simply don't let her meet people unless we can control the situation. So many people don't get it. If they aren't willing to ask first and then let me control how it goes, they aren't going to meet her...harsh maybe, but it is important to me that she learn the proper way to great people....

And yes, I have told people to stop when they approach her without asking. They can respond from offended to understanding. I don't care...it's not about them but about my dog...


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

Wafer1141 said:


> Im having the same issue others have mentioned. Ryder is BAD about jumping on strangers. He has learned with us and never jumps on us but what can we do about people when we are out and about. We take him somewhere almost everyday and Im constantly yanking him off of people.


Haha, we have almost exactly opposite problems. Maxwell loves to meet people--he will walk right up to them and sit down in front of them expectantly. He just _knows_ they want to pet him! :


----------



## ally1h (Nov 27, 2012)

The no attention is a great tool. My pup started jumping on people (mostly me) about 8 weeks ago. I have a theory he learned it from another dog at daycare as he NEVER did it up until then. I began employing the no attention when he jumps and he knows to immediately sit. Unfortunately, now he is a bratty teenager and today employed his bratty teenager ways. It played out like this:

1. Jump on mom (me) with a toy in his mouth, mom turns away, puppy gets frustrated and growls a bit
2) puppy then sees dad and jumps on dad with toy in mouth
3) dad ignores puppy for a second, puppy jumps again and dad pushes puppy away
4) mom yells at dad for giving puppy attention
5) puppy jumps on mom again, mom ignores
6) puppy growls in frustration again then jumps on dad
7) dad ignores and mom and dad walk away


::sigh:: a vicious circle, it is.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks! I want to be super clear that I didn't originate that technique (though I imagine that's fairly obvious). But I do advocate it as a first step for jumping problems. If the dog is primarily seeking attention, withdrawing it (including your eye contact) is very powerful. If the dog is seeking something else and getting it, ignoring like that won't work. But with Goldens, it seems like the majority really just want your attention, so removing it can work wonders.

Thanks for the shout out!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

drofen said:


> Just wanted to highlight a training tip I picked up from Tippy. I think it's a great tool, and although it's been mentioned a couple times in passing, I also think it deserves to be highlighted.
> 
> Maxwell is a truly eager-to-please pup, a very intelligent and relatively easy to train. I couldn't be happier with his personality.
> 
> ...


I don't normally come to this part of the forum, but I'm just going through some of the other pages just out of curiosity this morning. I landed here and the subject line interested me. And then I had a great flashback and smile reading it. 

I used this technique with my very overly-exhuberant Tesia when she was very young, and her entire life, right up to her last days, if I said, "want to go to the park?!" and she was all happy and excited, she would wag and wiggle about and be very excited, but even though it was enough to just about make her explode - she would make sure that her butt was in a sit position so that I would also pat and love on her. It really is a technique that works. (I also continued to give huge praise for her efforts her whole life ("what a good sit!!"), and would almost instantly release her from that sit when she was older and just let her be excited and happy. But I was always so proud of her for remembering to do it).


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Sweet Girl said:


> I don't normally come to this part of the forum, but I'm just going through some of the other pages just out of curiosity this morning. I landed here and the subject line interested me. And then I had a great flashback and smile reading it.
> 
> I used this technique with my very overly-exhuberant Tesia when she was very young, and her entire life, right up to her last days, if I said, "want to go to the park?!" and she was all happy and excited, she would wag and wiggle about and be very excited, but even though it was enough to just about make her explode - she would make sure that her butt was in a sit position so that I would also pat and love on her. It really is a technique that works. (I also continued to give huge praise for her efforts her whole life ("what a good sit!!"), and would almost instantly release her from that sit when she was older and just let her be excited and happy. But I was always so proud of her for remembering to do it).


I got a big grin reading this story. Thank you.


----------



## JoelSilverman (Oct 21, 2008)

Just to add my two cents .... 

The ignoring of a bad behavior like jumping on guests might work on some dogs, but don't forget the "the completion of the bad behavior" is in itself a reward to many dogs. Letting a dog simply complete the action of jumping on people can be extremely reinforcing to some dogs.

With these types of dogs, you must not give them the opportunity to complete the action by finding a way to interrupt it._This is why ignoring a bad behavior like jumping on guests with a high prey drive dog that is totally reinforced by the jumping on people often does not work._


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

JoelSilverman said:


> Just to add my two cents ....
> 
> The ignoring of a bad behavior like jumping on guests might work on some dogs, but don't forget the "the completion of the bad behavior" is in itself a reward to many dogs. Letting a dog simply complete the action of jumping on people can be extremely reinforcing to some dogs.
> 
> With these types of dogs, you must not give them the opportunity to complete the action by finding a way to interrupt it._This is why ignoring a bad behavior like jumping on guests with a high prey drive dog that is totally reinforced by the jumping on people often does not work._


I totally agree with this. As I mentioned in my first post it worked for my Wyatt, however it just made my first golden jump more. Not all dogs are created equal so not every technique will work on every dog.


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

This really helped us with Chester. When he was a a lot younger be would jump on anyone and anything. It
Was so frustrating taking him anywhere and whenever a stranger walked by he would jump. With the help of turning around and ignoring him at 10 months he has improved greatly. There are times where he gets really excited and will jump but a quick "no no" he knows he's not suppose to. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

JoelSilverman said:


> Just to add my two cents ....
> 
> The ignoring of a bad behavior like jumping on guests might work on some dogs, but don't forget the "the completion of the bad behavior" is in itself a reward to many dogs. Letting a dog simply complete the action of jumping on people can be extremely reinforcing to some dogs.
> 
> With these types of dogs, you must not give them the opportunity to complete the action by finding a way to interrupt it._This is why ignoring a bad behavior like jumping on guests with a high prey drive dog that is totally reinforced by the jumping on people often does not work._


^ Yes. 

And with Bertie being a submissive/excited dribbler, he'd jump and pee on people given the chance.


----------

